# Video Presentation/Cueing Software for Windows



## joeyfergie (Feb 17, 2011)

We have recently just purchased a new computer for our theatre, tasked with running our video projection, and possibly our lobby displays. I am looking for software that is capable of outputting video to a signal or multiple displays, along with audio. We currently use Multiplay for our audi/MIDI cueing, but the video support isn't finished yet. I am looking for something similar to Qlab or Wirecast, except for Windows and preferably free. Basic functions needed are to be able to send video to a specific display, possibly add text, overlays, etc. Would be a bonus to send Powerpoint through the program as well.


----------



## museav (Feb 17, 2011)

Maybe I'm reading more into what you are trying to do than what is actually desired but you seem to mention functions or software related to performance video, video processing, digital signage and streaming/webcasting, so it sounds like perhaps you are trying to address multiple different functions.

There is a big difference between addressing a cue list for file playback and doing actual video processing, matrix routing, etc. One aspect for any potential solution is that if you want to potentially send different audio and video to each display then you need independent outputs for each display. Dataton WATCHOUT or Vista Spyder may do what you want but those are combined hardware and software solutions and are far from free. You might be able to do what you want with Isadora, the right hardware and some programming, but the Windows version is still Beta, it's not free and you'd likely need additional hardware.


----------



## cpf (Feb 17, 2011)

You're really looking at two different systems:
With the machine you just bought, look at a digital signage solution that lets you drive multiple displays from one computer. There are plenty out there, some are free (and some are web managed, a major bonus).

As for the live video projection, hold a bake sale and buy another computer (a Mac preferably, with QLab) to do it on. You don't want your live projection on a machine running the signage, the signage software would probably take control of all the displays anyways.


----------



## museav (Feb 18, 2011)

cpf said:


> With the machine you just bought, look at a digital signage solution that lets you drive multiple displays from one computer. There are plenty out there, some are free (and some are web managed, a major bonus).


I have yet to find a truly free digital signage solution. There may be free management and content creation/server software and free streaming applications, but there is usually some hardware such as a distribution network and computers or dedicated media players that are also required for the actual content distribution and playback and I have not found anyone giving those away free. If there is a digital signage system that is truly free from front to back other than a computer and the displays themselves, then that would be great to know about.

Distributing content via the Internet can be quite different than distributing via an intranet and the solutions that use Internet based distribution and/or third party servers seem to create some interesting potential issues regarding the ownership, control and security of the media and content, including potential copyright issues. This may not be that much of an issue for some applications, but is definitely a factor in others.


----------



## joeyfergie (Feb 19, 2011)

cpf said:


> You're really looking at two different systems:
> With the machine you just bought, look at a digital signage solution that lets you drive multiple displays from one computer. There are plenty out there, some are free (and some are web managed, a major bonus).



I too have not found a good Digital Signage software. I do not want one that is web managed, as the only time it will be active will be when the theatre is in use, and there will be someone to turn the computer on/set it up.


cpf said:


> As for the live video projection, hold a bake sale and buy another computer (a Mac preferably, with QLab) to do it on. You don't want your live projection on a machine running the signage, the signage software would probably take control of all the displays anyways..



As we are a community theatre, there is no way we can get another computer, especially since we just got a new one. I would prefer a Mac, but we don't have over $2000 to buy one computer.

We are looking more for a program like Qlab. The "Digital Signage" part I need is not true digital signage, we just need to be able to send video to a specific display. I have used Qlab for this and I know it works fine. However, I cannot seem to find any free/cheap software that will emulate this.


----------



## TheDonkey (Feb 20, 2011)

You could probably run multiple instances of VLC player with multiple video cards. And PowerPoint gives you the option of choosing where the slideshow will show up. That's about as cheap as you'll be able to do it.


----------



## SHARYNF (Feb 20, 2011)

TheDonkey said:


> You could probably run multiple instances of VLC player with multiple video cards. And PowerPoint gives you the option of choosing where the slideshow will show up. That's about as cheap as you'll be able to do it.


 
The problem you may run into is getting the audio only to output to the specific video. It is easy to bring up multiple VLC copies 
Click on Settings->Preferences->Advanced-> Make sure that "One instance when started from File" is not checked.
then you need to have you desktop stretched across multiple monitors (or use Triplehead2go) and move and size the players 

BUT directing the audio to different outputs might be more challenging


Powerpoint in my experience will not allow you to go in to show mode on multiple screens at the same time

Sharyn


----------



## scapino (Feb 20, 2011)

Check out Show Cue System. Not free but it is cheap. Does sound as well as video cues (outputting video on the second monitor output on most computers and laptops.)

This is for windows.

Kurt


----------



## TheDonkey (Feb 20, 2011)

SHARYNF said:


> The problem you may run into is getting the audio only to output to the specific video. It is easy to bring up multiple VLC copies
> Click on Settings->Preferences->Advanced-> Make sure that "One instance when started from File" is not checked.
> then you need to have you desktop stretched across multiple monitors (or use Triplehead2go) and move and size the players
> 
> ...


 
In VLC in the advanced open window you can set where the audio gets routed. 

You're right about PowerPoint, but from what I understand from the OP, one of the screens will be used as a signboard(pp) and the other will have video. There's always the option of using a screen recorder to save the PowerPoint as a video file and playing that within VLC


----------



## SHARYNF (Feb 21, 2011)

TheDonkey said:


> In VLC in the advanced open window you can set where the audio gets routed.



Can you give me more information on routing the OUTPUT of the audio

I have VLC 1.1.7 windows on advanced open window it give options for routing CAPTURE of audio but AFICS nothing for routing output, in tools advanced show all I cannot see output selection

Be really interested this option could be very useful IF I can find it

Sharyn


----------



## cpf (Feb 21, 2011)

Sound routing is in the 'output modules' section of the Sound subtree in the 'Advanced' preferences window. I'd guess that VLC uses the DirectX module be default, so try setting the output device in that module's pane.


----------



## TheDonkey (Feb 21, 2011)

cpf said:


> Sound routing is in the 'output modules' section of the Sound subtree in the 'Advanced' preferences window. I'd guess that VLC uses the DirectX module be default, so try setting the output device in that module's pane.


 
That's what it is, open the DirectX tab under Output Modules and pick your device. I haven't tried it myself though, so I'm not sure if the setting can be different for individual instances and still work.

maybe use Windows media Player to play video out of the default device, then set VLC to use the secondary. That way it's not as finicky.


----------



## SHARYNF (Feb 21, 2011)

TheDonkey said:


> That's what it is, open the DirectX tab under Output Modules and pick your device. I haven't tried it myself though, so I'm not sure if the setting can be different for individual instances and still work.
> 
> maybe use Windows media Player to play video out of the default device, then set VLC to use the secondary. That way it's not as finicky.


 
Looks like you have to open one instance, make the change, then save, then open another instance, make a different select and save. 

So I tried it and it works

you need to have screen settings set to extended desktop, open your first vlc instance, set the audio out preferences save then select your media, then open your second vlc instance, change the audio out preferences to use the second audio device, save them select second media and you are good to go

just do the usual size the window and move each to where you want it

Sharyn


----------



## TheDonkey (Feb 21, 2011)

SHARYNF said:


> Looks like you have to open one instance, make the change, then save, then open another instance, make a different select and save.
> 
> So I tried it and it works
> 
> ...


 
Yepyep.

I mentioned using Windows Media Player because it might be finicky, like I'm not sure what would happen if you were to get everything set up, then go back to the first instance and change the video file, it might be dumb and decide to completely reload the settings file making you have to go back and change it again.

But once you get it set up right, VLC is great because (I think) you can disable the On screen controls in fullscreen and it has a full playlisting feature with looping.


----------



## seanandkate (Feb 21, 2011)

While it only really helps with part of your problem, you could look at this for your lobby display.


----------

